
World Bank picks Commonwealth Bank for world's first blockchain bond - jonbaer
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/08/10/world-bank-picks-commonwealth-bank-for-worlds-first-blockchain-bond.html
======
monkeydust
Is this really a world first given this
[https://blogs.wsj.com/cfo/2017/07/12/daimler-uses-
blockchain...](https://blogs.wsj.com/cfo/2017/07/12/daimler-uses-blockchain-
to-issue-bonds/)

?

------
james1071
oh no

